# Canada says that Milk is unhealthy!



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

Milk is unhealthy! That's what Canada's government claims. The country is currently working on its dietary guidelines. In the future, citizens should therefore largely refrain from using products such as milk, butter and cream. And the new food pyramid looks pretty vegan. So many vegetables, fruits, whole grains and vegetable protein, instead of animal protein in the most important place. Also unsaturated rather than saturated fatty acids should preferably be on the daily nutritional plan.

What do you think of Milk? Is it bad or good?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 6, 2018)

Breast milk?

Cat milk?

LuL


----------



## Arck (Mar 6, 2018)

here we go again...


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Breast milk?
> 
> Cat milk?
> 
> LuL


In General Milk is Unhealthy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arck said:


> here we go again...


with what?


----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2018)

Raw milk (if you mean unpasteurized) is clearly bad for you.

After pasteurization though - meh it may be unhealthy, but it's not dangerous.

Unpasteurized milk can cause many issues.


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 6, 2018)

I cant think of a boring country to visit that Canada . Anybody , whats great on Canada for travell and visit ?


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Raw milk (if you mean unpasteurized) is clearly bad for you.
> 
> After pasteurization though - meh it may be unhealthy, but it's not dangerous.
> 
> Unpasteurized milk can cause many issues.


I was thinking i would post this news since i saw it from a german youtuber
But hey some attention that milk is sometimes bad


----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> I cant think of a boring country to visit that Canada . Anybody , whats great on Canada for travell and visit ?


Quebec is supposed to be pretty cool


----------



## Chary (Mar 6, 2018)

GBAtemp's milk meme will never die.

Really though, this is like the weekly "red meat will kill you!" "red meat is healthy!" "dark chocolate is unhealthy!" "dark chocolate solves cancer!" we get from clickbait news sources.

EDIT: For the uninformed


----------



## matias3ds (Mar 6, 2018)

x65943 said:


> Quebec is supposed to be pretty cool


So quebec the Attractives are , great proces for shoping ? museums ? a park like disneyland ?? whats attractive in quebc ??


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Mar 6, 2018)

Well saturated fats cause the telemores to shrink faster which results in dna damage which could cause health problems.
Saturated fats are to be found in cheeses and meat so there might be some arguments for vegan diets.. but honestly i need chicken fish and bacon in my life and some more bacon.


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> GBAtemp's milk meme will never die.
> 
> Really though, this is like the weekly "red meat will kill you!" "red meat is healthy!" "dark chocolate is unhealthy!" "dark chocolate solves cancer!" we get from clickbait news sources.


Didn´t know theres a Milk Meme


----------



## x65943 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sarvesh50 said:


> Well saturated fats cause the telemores to shrink faster which results in dna damage which could cause health problems.
> Saturated fats are to be found in cheeses and meat so there might be some arguments for vegan diets.. but honestly i need chicken fish and bacon in my life and some more bacon.


"saturated fat causes telomeres to shorten"
Anything to back this up? What's the mechanism here? Telomeres only shorten during replication of the cell. Are you implying saturated fats lead to some sort of oxidative damage - killing cells - and thus leading to increased cell proliferation?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 6, 2018)

I thought Canada drank maple syrup?


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> I thought Canada drank maple syrup?


Thats true


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Mar 6, 2018)

x65943 said:


> "saturated fat causes telomeres to shorten"
> Anything to back this up? What's the mechanism here? Telomeres only shorten during replication of the cell. Are you implying saturated fats lead to some sort of oxidative damage - killing cells - and thus leading to increased cell proliferation?


https://nutritionfacts.org/2016/04/26/how-to-protect-our-telomeres-with-diet/

you could try to google saturated fats telomeres you'll get some articles that reference some studies. But like anything on the internet be aware that it might be total bs. 
But i found it interesting i like reading things that might keep me healthy in my old days.. i don't want to die a sick broken grandpa :|


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 6, 2018)

Remember grains and cereals were considered the most healthy foods and were the base of the food pyramid? Well now gluten is the new enemy. Truth is nobody really knows what's healthy or not. Reminds me if the intro to Penn and Teller's Bullshit, where one of the guys holds up a newspaper saying "bacon is bad for you!" then the other guy has one that says "amazing bacon diet!"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 6, 2018)

I mean, milk exists since the existence of milk-producing animals. If milk really is unhealthy, wouldn’t you think that this would have been figured out way earlier than that?


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 6, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> I mean, milk exists since the existence of milk-producing animals. If milk really is unhealthy, wouldn’t you think that this would have been figured out way earlier than that?



This flat earth is only 6000 years old bruh.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 6, 2018)

Arck said:


> here we go again...


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 6, 2018)

As bodybuilder, I LOVE FAT-FREE MILK! FAT-FREE MILK IS LOVE! FAT-FREE MILK IS LAIFE!

P.s. yes indeed, raw milk is indeed not healthy for human body.


----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2018)

> Milk is unhealthy! That's what Canada's government claims.



Do you have any source for this? Ad campaign, official government proclamation, anything?
Include sources when starting a thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2018)

And remember kids, milk is bad for you.


----------



## Arck (Mar 6, 2018)

YTElias said:


> with what?


old temper will remember


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> And remember kids, milk is bad for you.


I disagree


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 6, 2018)

But how am I supposed to enjoy cereal?


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I disagree


Didn't you know? Cows get raped everytime they yank the milk you put in your cereals.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Didn't you know? Cows get raped everytime they yank the milk you put in your cereals.


I disagree


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got milk?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

well i guess when it's an industrialized product, it will always be bad


----------



## Searinox (Mar 6, 2018)

Never ever liked milk's taste. Didn't get sick from it. But was sick OF it.


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But how am I supposed to enjoy cereal?


With water 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mech said:


> Got milk?


nah

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Do you have any source for this? Ad campaign, official government proclamation, anything?
> Include sources when starting a thread.


I have a German Source but im searching for a English Source

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> Do you have any source for this? Ad campaign, official government proclamation, anything?
> Include sources when starting a thread.


I have a German Source but im searching for a English Source


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

I drink whole milk none of that weak low fat crap.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

I drink liters of the stuff, good source of calcium.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 6, 2018)

Still not as batshit crazy as the US government.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

mech said:


> I drink liters of the stuff, good source of calcium.


I practically drink it every day with cereal and I ain't fat. Been doing it for years and I've never been fat my entire life.
My dietitian/college teacher said milk is perfectly fine. Unless your lactose intolerant.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I practically drink it every day with cereal and I ain't fat. Been doing it for years and I've never been fat my entire life.
> My dietitian/college teacher said milk is perfectly fine. Unless your lactose intolerant.



I drink it in my protein shakes and in my tea/coffee, i wont ever stop drinking it. Besides we are breast fed milk from a baby soooo.


----------



## Lia (Mar 6, 2018)

oh no


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2018)

Of course _Milk is bad for you™_ as established already two years ago, but so are many things, like oxygen, sugar, too much fat, sitting all day playing videogames, etc... so?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 6, 2018)

Whole milk has 150 calories per cup. Coca-Cola only has 93. A pint of chocolate milk will exceed 400 calories, which is a lot if you are drinking it with most of a box of Kraft Dinner. Chocolate milk has over twice the calories of soda. This is why fat people switch to diet soda. They avoid drinking milk as a beverage. If they need it for cereal or something, they get low fat 1% milk.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 6, 2018)

Strait out the cow milk? Then yes. In Mexico newborns are required to get a shot because the unpasteurized milk could get them really sick and kill them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 6, 2018)

YTElias said:


> With water


No words can express my disdain for what my eyes see on this screen this day.


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

smileyhead said:


>



Well atleast im not bad like this Person

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No words can express my disdain for what my eyes see on this screen this day.


You saw lots of shit today or what?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2018)

Weird thing is I know at least a couple of people that look at me with that face when I say I prefer my cereal with milk.

"What? How can you take it with milk! You should use Yogurt!" they say.


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Weird thing is I know at least a couple of people that look me with that face when I say I prefer my cereal with milk.
> 
> "What? How can you take it with milk! You should use Yogurt!" they say.


Cereal with Yogurt
I try this out thanks


----------



## VzUh (Mar 6, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No words can express my disdain for what my eyes see on this screen this day.


logged in just to like this


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh the memories...

https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Oh the memories...
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/


You actually searched the link up?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 6, 2018)

YTElias said:


> You actually searched the link up?


Let's say i had it at hand


----------



## YTElias (Mar 6, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Let's say i had it at hand


Or better say you had it in your bookmarks?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 6, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Or better say you had it in your bookmarks?


shh, do not talk about my stuff


----------



## VzUh (Mar 6, 2018)

YTElias said:


> Or better say you had it in your bookmarks?





Chary said:


> GBAtemp's milk meme will never die.
> 
> Really though, this is like the weekly "red meat will kill you!" "red meat is healthy!" "dark chocolate is unhealthy!" "dark chocolate solves cancer!" we get from clickbait news sources.
> 
> EDIT: For the uninformed


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> Whole milk has 150 calories per cup. Coca-Cola only has 93. A pint of chocolate milk will exceed 400 calories, which is a lot if you are drinking it with most of a box of Kraft Dinner. Chocolate milk has over twice the calories of soda. This is why fat people switch to diet soda. They avoid drinking milk as a beverage. If they need it for cereal or something, they get low fat 1% milk.




This whole thing is wrong,


----------



## matthi321 (Mar 6, 2018)

thats too bad, as i do love me a class of fresh homo milk in the morning


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2018)

I guess I could see a case being made for cow's milk being generally bad for the human population due to lactose intolerance. That's a bit of a stretch, though...


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 6, 2018)

Here goes another vegan/vegetarian thread.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Didn't you know? Cows get raped everytime they yank the milk you put in your cereals.


lmao
are you drunk or something XD


----------



## Taffy (Mar 6, 2018)

It really depends on what you're putting in the stuff. I've drank milk for most of my life and I'm not dead yet [citation needed].
Milk needs to be processed to make it a bit better for storing, but there's a difference between that and loading it full of more preservatives than you can count (I mean, they're called "preservatives" for a reason.)

There's also a difference between that and drinking straight milk directly from the udder. That's not exactly...how it works. You put it in a bucket first if you wanna live on a farm.


----------



## leon315 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But how am I supposed to enjoy cereal?


with soja, coco or almond milk


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

leon315 said:


> with soja, coco or almond milk


Almond milk is nasty. Drinking Hot chocolate or eating with oatmeal with water is nasty too. I needz milk.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Almond milk is a good substitute to real milk instead of soy, soy milk is flooded with estrogen and not good for males if you are trying for a child as it lowers your sperm count dramatically.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2018)

mech said:


> Almond milk is a good substitute to real milk instead of soy, soy milk is flooded with estrogen and not good for males if you are trying for a child as it lowers your sperm count dramatically.


Not to mention that soy in general just isn't all that great for humans. Our digestive system has a hard time breaking it down


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 6, 2018)

I rarely drink milk, but I think that in small amounts it can give you some important nutrients but too much of it could be bad. 
If you can get the same nutrients from other non-animalistic food that's even better, as animal fats have long been known to be bad for you. 
I eat lots of cheese though. Nothing can make me quit cheese. Even if I suddenly got lactose intolerance, I'd still eat cheese and deal with the stomach distress. 


Subtle Demise said:


> Remember grains and cereals were considered the most healthy foods and were the base of the food pyramid? Well now gluten is the new enemy. Truth is nobody really knows what's healthy or not.


Wait, that actually happened, it wasn't just an episode of South Park?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Remember grains and cereals were considered the most healthy foods and were the base of the food pyramid? Well now gluten is the new enemy. Truth is nobody really knows what's healthy or not. Reminds me if the intro to Penn and Teller's Bullshit, where one of the guys holds up a newspaper saying "bacon is bad for you!" then the other guy has one that says "amazing bacon diet!"


Gluten is actually a pretty recent thing due to how wheat crop has been bred (lol puns) to allow for higher yield in impoverished countries; the unfortunate side affect is that a portion of the global population is intolerant to the higher gluten content in the newer crop


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

mech said:


> Almond milk is a good substitute to real milk instead of soy, soy milk is flooded with estrogen and not good for males if you are trying for a child as it lowers your sperm count dramatically.



Too late males are pumped with estrogen today from plastic phthalates. Thats why girls reach puberty faster than boys, and boys reach it slower. Why Alligators in Lake Apopka in Florida has female hormones in their testicles and have small penises. Why male small mouth bass In Virginia, Maryland and D.C are making eggs instead of sperm. From all the estrogen pollution in the water. We all are fucked and been fucked.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Too late males are pumped with estrogen today from plastic phthalates. Thats why girls reach puberty faster than boys, and boys reach it slower. Why Alligators in Lake Apopka in Florida has female hormones in their testicles and have small penises. Why male small mouth bass In Virginia, Maryland and D.C are making eggs instead of sperm. From all the estrogen pollution in the water. We all are fucked and been fucked.


Sounds good. May it alleviate overpopulation.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 6, 2018)

some important points:
No adult animal (mamals, duh XD) do drink milk in adult stage
The milk they get are from their mother
If you feed babies (or cat/dog puppies) only with cow milk, they gonna get problems in some nutrients they needed

My thoughts:
 the milk we get from another animal wasn't made for us so it probably aren't going to have the better effects
Adult animals on't need raw milk, but it's in culinary seems nice, in digestive meaning I think xD 

I was used to have strong belly aches in the morning classes when I was on school, until I decided to stop drinking milk, and these stopped gradually (also I'm not allergic and I love cheese XD) so I guess it was bad for me that time...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 6, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Too late males are pumped with estrogen today from plastic phthalates. Thats why girls reach puberty faster than boys, and boys reach it slower. Why Alligators in Lake Apopka in Florida has female hormones in their testicles and have small penises. Why male small mouth bass In Virginia, Maryland and D.C are making eggs instead of sperm. From all the estrogen pollution in the water. We all are fucked and been fucked.


I want what you're having


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 6, 2018)

I could live without milk per se, TBH, but take cheese away from me and I will eat you alive.

PS: Cheese is also bad for you. Cows are also "raped" in order to produce lots of cheese. Young calves are also removed prematurely from their mothers to increase cheese production. Most male calves are still killed just after being born to reduce cheese cost production. I still want my cheese.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Alot of the animals in the wild that are having these reproduction issues and other strange 'love organ' problems stems from the chemicals being leached out by plastics being dumped.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 6, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I want what you're having


Serious stuff, no joke, seriously. They are studying sizes of alligator dicks, and saw pollution in the water and lower concentration of testosterone.

http://www.livingalongsidewildlife.com/2013/05/shrinking-alligator-penises-using.html

There is a puberty gap between men and women many people are complaining about that didn't exist before.

And feminized male fish growing eggs.
https://news.nationalgeographic.com...docrine-disruption-hormones-wildlife-refuges/


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 6, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> Whole milk has 150 calories per cup. Coca-Cola only has 93. A pint of chocolate milk will exceed 400 calories, which is a lot if you are drinking it with most of a box of Kraft Dinner. Chocolate milk has over twice the calories of soda. This is why fat people switch to diet soda.





mech said:


> This whole thing is wrong,



No it isn't. Go look up the calories in milk. Are you really that helpless and ignorant?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> No it isn't. Go look up the calories in milk. Are you really that helpless and ignorant?



You are comparing milk to cola,


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 6, 2018)

matias3ds said:


> I cant think of a boring country to visit that Canada . Anybody , whats great on Canada for travell and visit ?


CN Tower, Ripley's Aquarium (I've been there, it's actually really cool.), Toronto Science Center (Also been there, there's an arcade with a giant theater screen for singleplayer pong.)


----------



## ThoD (Mar 6, 2018)

Milk IS unhealthy if not properly processed after collection. If not pasteurized and cleaned (from the black spots) or boiled, then it shouldn't be consumed. However, considering how production lines do that anyway, the milk you get at the stores is perfectly healthy and good for you, so depending on what they are referring to, Canada may have lost it's mind


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 6, 2018)

mech said:


> You are comparing milk to cola,



So? That's a comparison so people have a sense of the scale of the numbers. Milk is 150 calories per cup. Cola is about 100. Orange juice is around 110-120 calories per cup. Those are facts. Milk has a ton of calories. Not a big deal to a thin child, but an overweight adult shouldn't be drinking it.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 6, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> So? That's a comparison so people have a sense of the scale of the numbers. Milk is 150 calories per cup. Cola is about 100. Orange juice is around 110-120 calories per cup. Those are facts. Milk has a ton of calories. Not a big deal to a thin child, but an overweight adult shouldn't be drinking it.



You are still comparing fats/proteins to SUGAR, the body cant do anything with that.

edit: refined sugar before any one starts on the natural sugars.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 6, 2018)

mech said:


> You are still comparing fats/proteins to SUGAR, the body cant do anything with that.


Correct and also calories mean LITERALLY nothing when it comes to how much weight you gain. You can have an intake of even 10K calories a day and if you don't eat sugars or similar things, you won't get fat. If you have excess in calories, your body will just discard them after a while.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 6, 2018)

well from the many things I've read over the internet it's not just milk that's "bad" but all other dairy products.

and like some others here said , i myself also can't eliminates cheese completely out of my diet, it just tastes really good.

and i think as long as you do not stuff yourself too much with these dairy products you will be good, too much of anything is bad.

i pour a glass of low fat milk on my oatmeal with some slices of banana nearly every second day.

i also personally think that reading too much about these things online will make one go paranoid, just gotta make sure to eat more whole foods and less of what's processed.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Mar 6, 2018)

Absolutely fake


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Absolutely fake


ye
veri faek


----------



## kuwanger (Mar 6, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Remember grains and cereals were considered the most healthy foods and were the base of the food pyramid? Well now gluten is the new enemy.



Grains and cereals were considered the base of the food pyramid because they provide a substantial amount of calories and nutrients while providing a lot of bulk sensation.  They've never been considered the most healthy foods:  that's what vegetables are.  They're just the most reasonable production cost wise and hence it makes the most sense to recommend them to fill the bulk of one's diet.  As for "gluten is the new enemy", that's only as true as "peanuts are the old enemy".  Ie, a minority of people are effected and it's now a fad



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But how am I supposed to enjoy cereal?



Most cereal is great for marshmallow squares! 

As for the poll, it's not really answerable.  It's like asking if peanuts or gluten are unhealthy.  The supposed healthy reasons for milk aren't particularly compelling--vegetables almost always are better in that area.  Some of the possible ecological ones are questionable--as fresh water supplies are a serious concern for the future.  Taste and tradition are the big reasons, and it's hard to argue against it because it's not like we've really moved to the point that people will willing eat a few foods no matter how much we know it's enough to fulfill their dietary needs.

Then again, most people (me included) don't really eat that healthy because, in part, we don't plan to live forever and think the quality of life is at least as important as the quantity of life.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 6, 2018)

I drink whole milk, and it tastes great


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

oh no


----------



## lexarvn (Mar 6, 2018)

If you drink milk like water, then yeah, it's bad for you, but the same is true for ANY sugary beverage. Doesn't matter if it's whole or skim. It's one of the ways people end up consuming way more calories than they need.
Just drink water normally, and only drink other beverages (including milk (including what you put on your cereal)) as an occasional treat and you'll be fine


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> If you drink milk like water, then yeah, it's bad for you, but the same is true for ANY sugary beverage. Doesn't matter if it's whole or skim. It's one of the ways people end up consuming way more calories than they need.
> Just drink water normally, and only drink other beverages (including milk (including what you put on your cereal)) as an occasional treat and you'll be fine


people drink milk like water?


----------



## lexarvn (Mar 6, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> people drink milk like water?


Well, considering I know some people that don't drink any water and only milk, yeah...
They are certainly rarer than even people that only drink juice or soda, but they do exist. At least they do in the US.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 6, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Well, considering I know some people that don't drink any water and only milk, yeah...


the fuck?????????????????????


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 6, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> the fuck?????????????????????


babies


----------



## lexarvn (Mar 7, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> babies


30 year old babies 


BlueFox gui said:


> the fuck?????????????????????


Only tangentially related, but you should google bodybuilders drinking breast milk


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 7, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> 30 year old babies
> 
> Only tangentially related, but you should google bodybuilders drinking breast milk


lol
breast milk have a weird taste
it's like
it's more water taste


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

I've recently been seeing a lot of things about milk here

My opinion: It's good as long as it's chocolate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> lol
> breast milk have a weird taste
> it's like
> it's more water taste


explain how you know this lmao


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 7, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I've recently been seeing a lot of things about milk here
> 
> My opinion: It's good as long as it's chocolate
> 
> ...


not from your business


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

Uh..... okay

I'm just going to assume that

never mind


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm lactose-intolerant, so milk is bad for me.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Mar 7, 2018)

Speaking of milk:


Spoiler


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2018)

Chocolate milk IS bad for you if it's prepackaged. If you get milk and add the cocoa or choco, then it's fine, but prepackaged choco milk is literally "expired" milk sent back from stores, then they add choco to make it last longer and repackage as choco milk.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2018)

So, why is it bad again? Just because some government says it is?

South Korean Government issued a warning of "fan death" which stated that leaving the fan on in an a closed room can kill you. 
It is a commonly believed superstition in korea but lacks any concrete evidence or scientific explanation.


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

Milk
Mill
Kill

Milk Kills

Milk is Bad

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/he...-can-lead-to-early-death-warn-scientists.html


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Chocolate milk IS bad for you if it's prepackaged. If you get milk and add the cocoa or choco, then it's fine, but prepackaged choco milk is literally "expired" milk sent back from stores, then they add choco to make it last longer and repackage as choco milk.


i rather get milk from the cow and boil it, and then get cocoa to make my own chocolate


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i rather get milk from the cow and boil it, and then get cocoa to make my own chocolate


I like making my own choco too, it's fun and if you work it well, it can turn out much better than bought choco


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Chocolate milk IS bad for you if it's prepackaged. If you get milk and add the cocoa or choco, then it's fine, but prepackaged choco milk is literally "expired" milk sent back from stores, then they add choco to make it last longer and repackage as choco milk.


I work in the dairy department of HyVee and I have to say that whoever told you that is feeding you fresh hot garbage. If milk is damaged or expired, we have to dump it down the drain before scanning it out as damaged stock


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I like making my own choco too, it's fun and if you work it well, it can turn out much better than bought choco


actually i never tried to make choco for milk, but it's a good idea to try, i just tried once make chocolate with cocoa, it got really good


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

I never tried making my own chocolate
I live off of Hershey's


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I work in the dairy department of HyVee and I have to say that whoever told you that is feeding you fresh hot garbage. If milk is damaged or expired, we have to dump it down the drain before scanning it out as damaged stock


Not expired exactly, reason I put it with the " ", just close to expiration (eg: for milk that lasts a month or so, about a week before it expires). At least that's what they do here and in most of Europe.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Not expired exactly, reason I put it with the " ", just close to expiration (eg: for milk that lasts a month or so, about a week before it expires). At least that's what they do here and in most of Europe.


That's not the case here, we don't even send milk back to the distributor if it's bad. Just the containers, for proof


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2018)

And soda (esp. diet soda) is worse for you still as the CO2 prevents the absorption of calcium, pick your poison.


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

The diet in diet soda probably stands for diabetes since no one's gonna drink it as a diet

DIabETes Coke


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And soda (esp. diet soda) is worse for you still as the CO2 prevents the absorption of calcium, pick your poison.


Plus the sugars eat away at your teeth


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

There is no sugar is Diet coke but there is a lot of acid


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Plus the sugars eat away at your teeth



So yeah, I mean water is good, but I think the milk being bad thing is somewhat overblown.



JellyPerson said:


> There is no sugar is Diet coke but there is a lot of acid



Artificial sweeteners aren't that great for ya.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 7, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> The diet in diet soda probably stands for diabetes since no one's gonna drink it as a diet
> 
> DIabETes Coke


You're kinda close, it's because it has artificial sweeteners in it so that diabetics can drink it without it messing up their blood sugar and killing them


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

Exactly, and it tastes like shit too imo


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 7, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> This flat earth is only 6000 years old bruh.


Flat? It's clearly a slightly bent cylinder! Burn this heretic!


----------



## JellyPerson (Mar 7, 2018)

Obviously the moon is a projection by NASA to make us believe in a capitalist, and climate change is something invented by Al Gore so he can rule the world


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 7, 2018)

What a big deal some people make about milk or other kind of stuff...

Did you know that even drinking too much water can kill you? Yes, drinking water can kill you! smh, enjoy what you have always eat, just keep it balanced and you will be fine.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 7, 2018)

YTElias said:


> View attachment 116693
> Milk is unhealthy! That's what Canada's government claims. The country is currently working on its dietary guidelines. In the future, citizens should therefore largely refrain from using products such as milk, butter and cream. And the new food pyramid looks pretty vegan. So many vegetables, fruits, whole grains and vegetable protein, instead of animal protein in the most important place. Also unsaturated rather than saturated fatty acids should preferably be on the daily nutritional plan.
> 
> What do you think of Milk? Is it bad or good?


raw milk != pasteurized milk

And milk is for getting fat, not for being slim. That is why it is produced by any animal. So it's got loads of calories and fat and whatnot. Not "bad", but not something you're suppose to be drinking loads of. It does have good stuff, like calcium and whatnot, but you just have to keep in mind it's got loads of calories and other things to fatten you up.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 7, 2018)

*Reads thread while drinking whole milk* I mean, there's so many studies, often conflicting, people should just be responsible and use their best judgment.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 7, 2018)

mech said:


> You are still comparing fats/proteins to SUGAR, the body cant do anything with that.
> 
> edit: refined sugar before any one starts on the natural sugars.



The differences in healthniess between fat and sugar and whatnot is a secondary concern. It's a thin person concern. Someone who is 100 pounds overweight is primarily concerned with total calories for weight loss first. Only after that, do they care about the differences. I also did not mean to imply that you should drink soda instead of milk. I meant that if you think soda has too many calories for you right now, then so does milk. You have to sacrifice something. If you want to keep drinking milk, then you have to give up some other food. I'd prefer as much food as possible and to get rid of calories in drinks. I mean to drink water and iced tea. You should get your vitamins, proteins, and good fats in food form, not milk.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> Chocolate milk IS bad for you if it's prepackaged. If you get milk and add the cocoa or choco, then it's fine, but prepackaged choco milk is literally "expired" milk sent back from stores, then they add choco to make it last longer and repackage as choco milk.



No it's not fine. If you are supposed to eat an 800 calorie lunch, and your mac and cheese is 600 calories, you should not have a 400 calorie of chocolate milk with it. That's 200 calories over budget.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 7, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> The differences in healthniess between fat and sugar and whatnot is a secondary concern. It's a thin person concern. Someone who is 100 pounds overweight is primarily concerned with total calories for weight loss first. Only after that, do they care about the differences. I also did not mean to imply that you should drink soda instead of milk. I meant that if you think soda has too many calories for you right now, then so does milk. You have to sacrifice something. If you want to keep drinking milk, then you have to give up some other food. I'd prefer as much food as possible and to get rid of calories in drinks. I mean to drink water and iced tea. You should get your vitamins, proteins, and good fats in food form, not milk.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Fair enough but that’s not how you came across, the whole calorie argument should really be for another thread.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> The differences in healthniess between fat and sugar and whatnot is a secondary concern. It's a thin person concern. Someone who is 100 pounds overweight is primarily concerned with total calories for weight loss first. Only after that, do they care about the differences. I also did not mean to imply that you should drink soda instead of milk. I meant that if you think soda has too many calories for you right now, then so does milk. You have to sacrifice something. If you want to keep drinking milk, then you have to give up some other food. I'd prefer as much food as possible and to get rid of calories in drinks. I mean to drink water and iced tea. You should get your vitamins, proteins, and good fats in food form, not milk.
> 
> No it's not fine. If you are supposed to eat an 800 calorie lunch, and your mac and cheese is 600 calories, you should not have a 400 calorie of chocolate milk with it. That's 200 calories over budget.


The difference in healthiness between fat and sugar is a PRIMARY concern. There is a limit to how misinformed you can be, especially considering they teach you this stuff at school! I know this is irrelevant to the milk topic, but since the thread has already been derailed, let's make it educative a bit. Calories do NOT matter when it comes to weight gaining or losing AT ALL! Calories are Kilo Joules, basically ENERGY! Energy can't be contained, what CAN be contained though is the COMPONENTS to create the energy, meaning the substances your body will burn to generate the necessary Joules. Now, the body normally consumes fat (which is actually 100% healthy for you depending on it's type, but that's a story for another time), but it will sometimes store other things to burn depending on what will generate the most energy. For example, energy boosters intended for athletes are sort of an emergency substitute that can burn really fast. Anyway, sugar generates about 30% more energy than fat does, despite it getting "burned" CONSIDERABLY harder (reason it's hard to lose weight gained by sugars). One additional thing that saccharides have is that they are LARGE, with their molecules being almost 12 times larger, yet the body will store them because it thinks it will get more energy from them. It will ALSO try to store an amount of substances to generate the same energy it normally would, so basically for every molecule of fat it would store, it will instead store sugar to an 0.7:1 ratio, but remember that they are also 12 times larger, so they cause the body to become larger over time, on top of stretching it.

So there you have it, calories do NOT matter, what matters is what the body stores in order to produce the energy it needs to function and fat is literally the best possible option for that. Also, consuming fat while working out makes it get stored in place of the sugar while it will always prioritize the burning of sugar because of it's higher energy output.

Now, let's get back on topic, Canada has lost it


----------



## lexarvn (Mar 7, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> raw milk != pasteurized milk
> 
> And milk is for getting fat, not for being slim. That is why it is produced by any animal. So it's got loads of calories and fat and whatnot. Not "bad", but not something you're suppose to be drinking loads of. It does have good stuff, like calcium and whatnot, but you just have to keep in mind it's got loads of calories and other things to fatten you up.



Yeah, raw milk != pasteurized milk, but that doesn't mean raw milk is actually bad for you either. Every study I've seen about specifically raw milk being bad for you has to do with it getting contaminated, so it's not the actual milk that is bad for you. To be fair, it has to be really difficult to make sure the milk stays clean since you have to keep cows perfectly healthy and in sanitary conditions and make sure all your equipment stays sanitized. Most people agree that pasteurizing is significantly easier so that is why most milk is pasteurized. Here in Washington, you can get raw milk, but it is very expensive due to the production cost difference and regulations around it.

Any studies that just claim milk is bad for you in general it's always the caloric intake (like you mentioned) or lactose intolerance that is the concern, at least from what I've read.


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 7, 2018)

ThoD said:


> The difference in healthiness between fat and sugar is a PRIMARY concern. There is a limit to how misinformed you can be, especially considering they teach you this stuff at school! I know this is irrelevant to the milk topic, but since the thread has already been derailed, let's make it educative a bit. Calories do NOT matter when it comes to weight gaining or losing AT ALL! Calories are Kilo Joules, basically ENERGY! Energy can't be contained, what CAN be contained though is the COMPONENTS to create the energy, meaning the substances your body will burn to generate the necessary Joules. Now, the body normally consumes fat (which is actually 100% healthy for you depending on it's type, but that's a story for another time), but it will sometimes store other things to burn depending on what will generate the most energy. For example, energy boosters intended for athletes are sort of an emergency substitute that can burn really fast. Anyway, sugar generates about 30% more energy than fat does, despite it getting "burned" CONSIDERABLY harder (reason it's hard to lose weight gained by sugars). One additional thing that saccharides have is that they are LARGE, with their molecules being almost 12 times larger, yet the body will store them because it thinks it will get more energy from them. It will ALSO try to store an amount of substances to generate the same energy it normally would, so basically for every molecule of fat it would store, it will instead store sugar to an 0.7:1 ratio, but remember that they are also 12 times larger, so they cause the body to become larger over time, on top of stretching it.
> 
> So there you have it, calories do NOT matter, what matters is what the body stores in order to produce the energy it needs to function and fat is literally the best possible option for that. Also, consuming fat while working out makes it get stored in place of the sugar while it will always prioritize the burning of sugar because of it's higher energy output.
> 
> Now, let's get back on topic, Canada has lost it



Dude, could you be any more wrong? I have a PhD in biochemistry and what you said is all wrong. Try eating 4000 calories a day and see if you don't gain weight. You're an idiot. A Naturally thin persons body wants more carbs than fat, and a fat persons body wants more fat. A fat person should consume lots of proteins and fat, and less carbs, but it still has to be under a certain amount of total calories. You can't just eat unlimited amounts of fat. All excise calories, once your glycogen reserves are full, are converted to fat. Eat too little calories, and you lose glycogen reserves. Keep eating too little calories, and you lose fat.


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2018)

Slartibartfast42 said:


> Dude, could you be any more wrong? I have a PhD in biochemistry and what you said is all wrong. Try eating 4000 calories a day and see if you don't gain weight. You're an idiot. A Naturally thin persons body wants more carbs than fat, and a fat persons body wants more fat. A fat person should consume lots of proteins and fat, and less carbs, but it still has to be under a certain amount of total calories. You can't just eat unlimited amounts of fat. All excise calories, once your glycogen reserves are full, are converted to fat. Eat too little calories, and you lose glycogen reserves. Keep eating too little calories, and you lose fat.


I'm eating 11K calories a day and am not fat and I know a LOT of people who eat WELL OVER 4000 calories a day and are pretty damn slim with hardly any work out. You don't seem to understand what calories actually are, it's a NUMBER that doesn't mean a thing and is simply used to display how much energy something gives you. Go look into people doing sports or even what non-excersising (except simply going about their lives) normal sized adults eat all over the world and you will understand that calories are the last thing that matters. Here for example, a normal lunch (meaning one meal) alone is 3000+ calories, yet you don't see people being fat or anything unless for those who either have a health issue causing them to get fat or those who eat a LOT of sugar. I never said unlimited amounts of fat, but it IS true that after your body has an excess, it will discard it. What is also true is that saccharides are considerably larger than fat and are stored instead of it, which is the main cause people get fat nowadays. Instead of calling me an idiot, try and explain EXACTLY what I said wrong and how it's wrong, because what I said is written in medical books, material used for med schools, etc.. As for "naturally thin" bodies needing more carbs, no, SKINNY ones do, normal body requires a proper balance of the two. And want to know another interesting fact that has also been proven repeatedly? Body fat that is caused by sugar is relatively soft and flabby, while that caused by fats is tough, even if they are supposed to be the same amount.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 7, 2018)

lexarvn said:


> Yeah, raw milk != pasteurized milk, but that doesn't mean raw milk is actually bad for you either. Every study I've seen about specifically raw milk being bad for you has to do with it getting contaminated, so it's not the actual milk that is bad for you. To be fair, it has to be really difficult to make sure the milk stays clean since you have to keep cows perfectly healthy and in sanitary conditions and make sure all your equipment stays sanitized. Most people agree that pasteurizing is significantly easier so that is why most milk is pasteurized. Here in Washington, you can get raw milk, but it is very expensive due to the production cost difference and regulations around it.
> 
> Any studies that just claim milk is bad for you in general it's always the caloric intake (like you mentioned) or lactose intolerance that is the concern, at least from what I've read.


i mean, i can agree with that. But that's for a great deal of food. Usually they just say it's "unsafe" rather than "unhealthy", like not cooking spinach or chicken. I guess I tend to give someone the benefit of the doubt and just assume they don't know the difference between unsafe and unhealthy.  Like I'll hear someone say spinach is unhealthy unless you cook it. It can be dangerous and unsafe, because spinach is only dangerous when it's not cleaned properly, and is more dangerous from silly "organic" practices (ecoli). You CAN eat raw chicken, but there's risk there depending on a variety of factors outside of your control. It's similar to raw milk in a lot of ways, actually. I'm fine with nearly no risk for a slightly less amazing taste.

I suppose it's bad for you in the way a soda is bad for you. Just loads of calories mainly, though milk has a bit of healthy stuff in it. You find better elsewhere, with far fewer calories, but I agree with your sentiment. Not much is unhealthy, it's just unhealthy in the kinds of portions most people eat them. A sip of soda ain't going to hurt much, but a dozen a day surely will. You already know all this, I just wanted to put it out there XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> I'm eating 11K calories a day and am not fat and I know a LOT of people who eat WELL OVER 4000 calories a day and are pretty damn slim with hardly any work out. You don't seem to understand what calories actually are, it's a NUMBER that doesn't mean a thing and is simply used to display how much energy something gives you. Go look into people doing sports or even what non-excersising (except simply going about their lives) normal sized adults eat all over the world and you will understand that calories are the last thing that matters. Here for example, a normal lunch (meaning one meal) alone is 3000+ calories, yet you don't see people being fat or anything unless for those who either have a health issue causing them to get fat or those who eat a LOT of sugar. I never said unlimited amounts of fat, but it IS true that after your body has an excess, it will discard it. What is also true is that saccharides are considerably larger than fat and are stored instead of it, which is the main cause people get fat nowadays. Instead of calling me an idiot, try and explain EXACTLY what I said wrong and how it's wrong, because what I said is written in medical books, material used for med schools, etc.. As for "naturally thin" bodies needing more carbs, no, SKINNY ones do, normal body requires a proper balance of the two. And want to know another interesting fact that has also been proven repeatedly? Body fat that is caused by sugar is relatively soft and flabby, while that caused by fats is tough, even if they are supposed to be the same amount.


You gave anecdote though, not evidence. What medical books are you discussing, where calories don't matter? And yes, metabolism is important, but metabolism varies from person to person.

Wouldn't it be better to say that metabolism and exercise sets calories out, and will vary from person to person, but calories in is still the deciding factor in weight gain and loss? Most of the studies I've read recently say this, so I'm curious where you're getting your info.

Also, calories are our measurement of, what, potential chemical energy I guess. Our body doesn't use pure energy or something, we just use calories as a way to measure the system your human body uses. It converts what we put in into what it uses, chemically. We convert the data about the stored chemical energy to a measurement we can standardize and understand: calories. I mean, 3500 calories equal a pound of fat...but it's not like human bodies body knows or cares about the labels, that's just its way of understanding and simplifying the process and mechanisms used. We let the body do its thing, we observe


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 8, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I'm eating 11K calories a day and am not fat and I know a LOT of people who eat WELL OVER 4000 calories a day and are pretty damn slim with hardly any work out. You don't seem to understand what calories actually are, it's a NUMBER that doesn't mean a thing and is simply used to display how much energy something gives you. Go look into people doing sports or even what non-excersising (except simply going about their lives) normal sized adults eat all over the world and you will understand that calories are the last thing that matters. Here for example, a normal lunch (meaning one meal) alone is 3000+ calories, yet you don't see people being fat or anything unless for those who either have a health issue causing them to get fat or those who eat a LOT of sugar. I never said unlimited amounts of fat, but it IS true that after your body has an excess, it will discard it. What is also true is that saccharides are considerably larger than fat and are stored instead of it, which is the main cause people get fat nowadays. Instead of calling me an idiot, try and explain EXACTLY what I said wrong and how it's wrong, because what I said is written in medical books, material used for med schools, etc.. As for "naturally thin" bodies needing more carbs, no, SKINNY ones do, normal body requires a proper balance of the two. And want to know another interesting fact that has also been proven repeatedly? Body fat that is caused by sugar is relatively soft and flabby, while that caused by fats is tough, even if they are supposed to be the same amount.



I'm not talking to you anymore. You know nothing. Those numbers are outrageous. They might be correct in Joules, but not in Calories. You can't even tell the difference between Joues and Calories, I don't want to talk to you. 3000 calories is a very big number. Very few people can eat that at once. You mean Joules. 3000 calories is more than an entire large pizza. 3000 calories is more than an entire kilogram of steak. 11,000 calories a day is what like an Olympic athlete or the worlds strongest man eats in a day. You aren't eating that. You might be eating 11,000 Joules. Yes, that's a measure of energy. ALL EXCESS ENERGY IS CONVERTED TO FAT. There are 3500 calories in a pound of fat. Eat 3500 calories of extra sugar or extra fat, it turns into stored fat. This is basic biochemistry. I ate fewer calories, I lost weight. It's as simple as that. No, your body doesn't just store high levels of saccharides. You have a limited amount of glycogen reserves. People who are not losing weight, have totally full glycogen reserves. If you go on a diet, you lose those glycogen reserves and the water that goes with them. So you lose a few pounds the first week, and then maybe one pound per week after that. If you stop your diet, you will gain those glycogen reserves back. If your glycogen is full, all extra energy is converted to fat. Naturally thin, skinny, normal, all mean the same to me. These people should eat a balanced diet. Obese people should eat a low carb, high fat diet. You are misreading those books. Try taking a real class.


----------



## Nogardrevlis (Mar 8, 2018)

Need my Milk , someday everything in the f**cking  world will be unhealthy...


----------



## Slartibartfast42 (Mar 8, 2018)

To get on track. Milk isn't unhealthy. It has lots of nutrition. But it also causes a lot of problems for people. A lot of people's systems are no longer tuned for milk. They should stop if they have problems. Raw milk is potentially dangerous. If you want to risk it, for it, I don't care. Adults should probably be drinking 2% milk, you wouldn't even notice the difference after a little while. A little milk in your cereal or coffee is fine. People who drink milk by the liter like water should not be doing that. If you want a small glass of milk to go with a turkey sandwich with carrot sticks, fine. But if you are eating a whole box of mac and cheese, you should not pair that with chocolate milk. That's the kind I would do in the past. You don't need peanut butter and jelly sandwich, and potato chips, and a pint whole milk. Eat carrot sticks instead of chips, and 1 or 2% milk, say 12oz or less, and call that a better lunch. Obviously, this all depends on your caloric requirements. Athletes need more, they can have more milk. But if someone is 100 pounds overweight, they need to cut something. It makes the most sense to cut liquid calories as much as possible. It's easier to stop drinking 600 calories worth of beer than stop eating 600 calories worth of food. People can make their cuts however they want of course. A 400 cup of cocoa is nice, but 400 calories worth of premium ice cream is even better. People can make their choices.


----------



## pasc (Mar 10, 2018)

Arck said:


> here we go again...


This.

It's asif people are just searching for things to bash. Today it's milk, tomorrow peanuts.



Slartibartfast42 said:


> A lot of people's systems are no longer tuned for milk. They should stop if they have problems. Raw milk is potentially dangerous. If you want to risk it, for it, I don't care


Yeah.. no
It depends on whether you grew up with milk.
Some cultures (China f.e.) don't give their children milk. Therefore the enzymes in the body that are usually responsible for breaking down the milk compounds are turned off (for good). Those people will not be able to drink standart milk without certain drawbacks.
(Thats what lactose free milk is for)


----------

